# Outback 23rs



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't think I've seen the INSIDE of this trailer. Anyone have any good pics?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I can get you there MOSTLY, Pete. Just imagine a queen / bunk in lieu of the quad bunks. Other than that, the inside of a 26 RS is the same as a 23 RS (and a 21 RS).










Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Randy...Great. I am still interested in the forward queen bed area. Wondered how it all came together up there.

Do you have to fold down the sofa and dinette to get the slide in?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Pete I thin I found one on RVTraderOnline click here to view


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I have pics of the inside of the 23RS on my family Website.

Pics


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Pete,

Yep, before putting the queen slide in you have to flatten the sofa and drop the dinette.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Nice set up...thanks. I see some things OUTBACK has changed since my unit was made...

They moved the light from the center to the head of the queen slide. I often thought it would be nice to read if the light wasn't shining right in your face!

They put a topper over the blinds in the kitchen sink window. (mine has none)

I'm not sure I like the dark woods and darker flooring. Black trim around the fridge???

Plumbing fixtures look nicer in yours.

Looks like a third latch was added to the outdoor stove door. (my stove is all white)

I see something they didn't fix...The front corner of your countertop sticks up a little high...just like mine!

Very nice unit!

Y-GUY>>>>That's totally FUNNY! That link you sent. That is the dealer I bought my OUTBACK FROM!!!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Jolly,
Those pictures aren't from the unit we purchased. In fact, I believe that is an 04 now that I look over the pictures. They were posted on our website so we could share with some family members what we were up to. I never noticed the counter - ours isn't like that (we also have fawn interior rather than the green).

Eventually I'll be loading a bunch of pictures of OUR camper but right now it is all wrapped up.

BBB


----------

